# upgrade to 9.0 p7 can't work.



## ckpeng (Oct 28, 2013)

When I upgrade my kernel from 9.0-p3 to 9.0-p7. and I reboot my server, the network can't run. Is any setting needed to be enabled? ??

Daisy


----------



## SirDice (Oct 28, 2013)

Please upgrade to 9.1, FreeBSD 9.0 is end-of-life.

http://www.freebsd.org/security/unsupported.html

[thread=40469]Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions[/thread]


----------

